# Cold water bucket mouth



## Wallijig (Nov 4, 2012)

Went out after some eyes Saturday water temp was 42* and first cast buddy landed this dandy large mouth. Plus we could not keep the 11" to 12" crappie off bet we caught 40+ of them. We did manage about 20 eyes between the crappie in the 11"-18" range and I caught mama. Released all to play another day.  

Here are some sample pics:


----------



## fish devil (Nov 4, 2012)

:twisted: Solid Largie!!! =D> Looks like a SK Redeye lipless crank.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 4, 2012)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Solid Largie!!! =D> Looks like a SK Redeye lipless crank.



It's a size 05, Red crawdad, Rattlin' Rapala.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice lunkers


----------



## fish devil (Nov 5, 2012)

Wallijig said:


> fish devil said:
> 
> 
> > :twisted: Solid Largie!!! =D> Looks like a SK Redeye lipless crank.
> ...



:twisted: Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Nov 10, 2012)

Very nice fish. A nice day to remember and talk about around the fire.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 10, 2012)

Mayvbe putting up with a cold Winter can be worth it! Nice catches. Rich


----------



## shamoo (Nov 11, 2012)

Good job my friend =D>


----------

